# Hondo Strat rebuild/redo



## Davidr8 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi all, I have a late 80's/early 90's Hondo Strat copy. I bought it new when I was young and knew nothing. It has a Floyd Rose knock-off and horror of horrors,l a plywood body.

The neck is reasonable; maple, nice sized frets in good condition. I hate the finish; I think it is the same stuff used for bar tops!

I want to replace the body, add a hardtail bridge and maybe a pre-wired pickguard. Anyone done something similar? 

I know, I know; just go ahead and do it. Strip the parts get rid of the bar-top finish on the neck, buy or make a body and get strummin'... Just looking for prioe experiences good and bad.

Cheers for wet & rainy Victoria
David


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

Make the body look like this


----------

